
Twitter is testing a way to let you limit replies to your tweets - wildpeaks
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/20/21265090/twitter-testing-limited-replies-tweets-conversations
======
wildpeaks
Art thieves and bad actors are gonna love this, now they won't have to worry
about being held accountable anymore.

They should at least hide these threads from people not in the list, to act
like group DMs: it would still allow bringing more people in the conversation
if needed.

~~~
foobar_
I think this is an interesting feature. This seems to be like group-chatting
in public. People can still link and retweet the conversation so they can be
held accountable.

It would be interesting if people can add other people in subsequent tweets,
making it an organic conversation that builds more people in as opposed to the
total chaos of interacting with everyone's replies. Together with video
sharing this can make online public meetings easier to share.

Can this get rid of twitter wars ? I think this might add to @mention spam.

